# illness benefit examination



## traceym12 (23 Jul 2009)

hi,can anyone tell me how long it is before you know if you are cut off illness benefit after medical examination. I went for examination last week and was paid this week, do they send you a letter to let you know.
thanks


----------



## lorelai (23 Jul 2009)

I don't want to hijack your thread but I was just about to post the same query.

I had a medical assessment today and as I was leaving I was expecting the doctor to tell me whether he was going to recommend I stay on Illness Benefit or not, but he said nothing, just to wait for the letter from the Department.

I'm in a bit of a panic now to be honest. At my last (and first) assessment the doctor said to me as I was leaving the room "Well I've no problems recommending that you stay claiming Illness Benefit" so I was happy enough!

Now I'm not so sure after today. And I'm on monthly certs so it'll take a week or so before i know whether the money is still going in or not.

Anyone know from experience how long it takes to hear back? Is there any point in me ringing them early next week do you think?


----------



## traceym12 (23 Jul 2009)

i have been on illness benefit for the last seven years, the last assessment the doctor told me before i left and also said it was unlikely i would be able to go back to work,so i think it depends on which doctor you get, no point in ringing as they wont tell you so i think you might have to sweat it out with me, best of luck


----------



## annet (24 Jul 2009)

traceym12 said:


> hi,can anyone tell me how long it is before you know if you are cut off illness benefit after medical examination. I went for examination last week and was paid this week, do they send you a letter to let you know.
> thanks


 
You were entitled to ask the DSFA doctor who examined you what was their opinion re: your fitness to work - that was what these doctors examine you for.  These doctors make a recommendation based on their opinions formed in the medical exam - the form that they were completing during the assessment is then sent to the Chief Medical Advisor in the department for approval.  The file is then sent back to the Illness Benefit section and thereafter you will be advised of the outcome by the deciding officer.  The process could take between 3-4 weeks.  If you are going to be cut off payment - your IB payment will continue until a given date specified in the letter.  If you choose to go to appeal - you can claim JB pending the outcome of that process.

A quick way to get access to the doctors decision - is immediately after you go for the medical assessment put in a FOI request pursuant to section 7 of the FOI acts and ask for the MRA papers of your medical exam.  If your claim is disallowed these records will also help you in relation to putting in the appeal - the forms the doctors fill in have to specify why in their opinion they found you fit for work.


----------



## lorelai (27 Jul 2009)

annet said:


> You were entitled to ask the DSFA doctor who examined you what was their opinion re: your fitness to work - that was what these doctors examine you for. These doctors make a recommendation based on their opinions formed in the medical exam - the form that they were completing during the assessment is then sent to the Chief Medical Advisor in the department for approval. The file is then sent back to the Illness Benefit section and thereafter you will be advised of the outcome by the deciding officer. The process could take between 3-4 weeks. If you are going to be cut off payment - your IB payment will continue until a given date specified in the letter. If you choose to go to appeal - you can claim JB pending the outcome of that process.


 
Hi annet,

Thanks for the reply. 

One thing though, I was told previously, by a social welfare employee, that the doctor does not tell you what their opinion is before you leave, that's why i was quite surprised the first time I went for an assessment that he actually told me he had no problem recommending that I stay on the IB. Do you mind me asking how you know i would have been "entitled" to ask him before i left this time? I would have loved to know that at the time! What's this JB you speak of? Some kind of dole payment I assume? Do I not need to be available/looking for work to claim something like that? Because I'm certainly not available! In and out of hospital and on all manner of meds that leave me sleepy and dopey....and all the rest of the seven dwarves 

He was very uncommunicative throughout the appointment though, didn't really ask me much, nothing at all like my first assessment about a year ago. I was in with him for about 4 minutes total. Not sure if that's a good sign or not??

Last time around I had my appointment on a Tuesday and got the letter from them on the Friday morning, quick or what.

Basically I'm gearing up for an appeal already.....


----------

